# Melanotan ll



## sazzyt22 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi all.

I would like to buy Melanotan ll from a supplier in the UK. Please could you tell me the best company to buy this from I don't want any dodgy stuff or thats not going to work. 

How much do you think I will need to take on a daily basic I am a 22 yr old girl with fair skin/blonde hair and 9stone I would like to go as brown as I can get. :thumbup1:

How long do I take it for? How many weeks etc and whats the best needles to use. Also is it best to inject in your stomach or bottom?

How do I store the stuff do I keep it in the frezzer or fridge how do I mix the stuff and whats the best sort of water to use because not all kits come with it.

Do I use a new needle everytime aswell or not?

How many times should I use the sunbeds aswell a week? Is it true you change colour alot more doing this. How long will it take to tan loads?

If theres anymore information you may think I will need that I've missed out get typing!! :thumb:

Thanks guys N girls

Look forward to your replys.

Sarah x


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

http://www.melanotan-maverick.com/ (I think this is allowed?) is a good place to get it from. It tells you how to do everything on that site. ALWAYS use a new sterile needle each time you use it.

Good luck


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I would do a search on melanotan mate as there's plenty of info here.

Basically you have a loading phase where you jab every day or every other day, then when you get to the colour you like you do maintenance jabs less frequently.

Mix it with bacteriostatic water, or some places do it ready mixed.


----------

